# MartinLogan Shows Off 15-Inch Dynamo 1500X Subwoofer



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a Dynamo 1500 for review and I'll be publishing my evaluation after I'm done with the Rythmik LV12R. I won't divulge too much at this point, but I will say this; ML may never see this unit again. The Dynamo 1500 has proven to be simply amazing. So enamored am I with what this thing can do that I'll more than likely end up buying it. And no, I'm not kidding.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Jim, 

Is the PBK kit the same tech as Paradigm's PBK? It sounds like they licensed it. Which makes sense, as it Paradigm's PBK (and ARC) are very well reviewed.

Looking forward to your review.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It's identical actually. Shoreview Industries owns Anthem, Paradigm and Martin Logan, so the PBK that Paradigm and ML use is the same thing.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't realize they had a common parent company. That makes a lot more sense now.

Thanks.


----------



## BB1111 (Dec 10, 2012)

theJman said:


> It's identical actually. Shoreview Industries owns Anthem, Paradigm and Martin Logan, so the PBK that Paradigm and ML use is the same thing.



Any word on the review yet Jim?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

BB1111 said:


> Any word on the review yet Jim?


Except for the PBK portion I'm almost done with the first draft. Barring any complications it should be published in a week or two.


----------

